# madison county land



## dustin217618 (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of any public land in highland area / madison county plz help


----------



## ztankr (Apr 5, 2014)

try silver lake. They might have some there. I fish there but have never tried hunting. I know there is some woods there though.


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well still no luck. I searched for 7 hrs today. I must have searched over 500 elms an not a single black. Dandelions are up, mayapples in some of my areas were 6in tall or more. Plenty of grown growth on southside hills. Ground pretty moist in some areas. Think we need more rain. Hope these upcoming cold days dont delay it to much longer.


----------

